# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  5 point infraction for a joke?

## fuscia

i've been given a 5 point infraction for my post in this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...26#post4502226

reason given: "This post is designed to inflame"

though my intent might have been misunderstood, the post was designed as humor. the thread got closed and it was in the backyard. (i think i've said worse things in these forums without being given an infraction.) i understand if you thought the joke was in poor taste. i'm just saying that the punishment might be a bit on the overkill side.

----------


## fuscia

"is anybody out there?" - pink floyd

----------


## fuscia

if it weren't clear before, what i was suggesting is that the infraction is too strong a punishment and should be removed in lieu of something more appropriate.

or, is it my breath? (i took a shower.)  :Confused:

----------


## fuscia

no response?

----------


## KiwiNZ

Can another Admin /Council member please look at this.

I can not as I am involved,

Fuscia my apologies for the delay in someone getting to this

----------


## fuscia

> Fuscia my apologies for the delay in someone getting to this


no problem, i was just wondering what was going on.

----------


## Technoviking

I believe the comments you made were a joke, but the joke was one that you inflame people on the forums.

Due to similar actions in the past, I feel the infraction should stand.

Mike

----------


## fuscia

> I believe the comments you made were a joke, *but the joke was one that you inflame people on the forums*.


i'm not sure i understand the part highlighted in bold.




> Due to similar actions in the past, I feel the infraction should stand.


all i've ever had is a profile infraction (an avatar was deemed inappropriate after six months of usage). if anything, my joking has been encouraged.

----------


## KiwiNZ

I issued the infraction as the post "looked" genuine . If it were a joke it would have been better to have used some smillies . Then the emotionless WWW would not be in play.

If it were genuinely a joke I am happy if the infraction was changed to a expiring one as opposed to the current forever.

Mike if you want to change it , please feel free , your judgement I have complete faith in.

----------


## fuscia

> I issued the infraction as the post "looked" genuine . If it were a joke it would have been better to have used some smillies . Then the emotionless WWW would not be in play.


it looked genuine? really??? i can't see how. to me, it was so obviously over-the-top ridiculous. 

smilies? can we not tell swift was joking with _a modest proposal_?




> If it were genuinely a joke I am happy if the infraction was changed to a expiring one as opposed to the current forever.
> 
> Mike if you want to change it , please feel free , your judgement I have complete faith in.


i just noticed you said 'forever'. i don't get that at all.

----------


## KiwiNZ

To you it may have been obvious. But in the lifeless web it is not. We cover many age goups , many levels of comprehension, and many languages. In the cold translation all that is seen is the words. No emotion , no feeling.

The use of smilies go some way to help this.

Sometimes things are just better unsaid.

----------


## fuscia

> To you it may have been obvious. But in the lifeless web it is not. We cover many age goups , many levels of comprehension, and many languages. In the cold translation all that is seen is the words. No emotion , no feeling.


i'm even less animated in person.




> Sometimes things are just better unsaid.


so jail the post, then. unless you think i'm lying, my intent was not what you'd mistaken it to be. why give me some permanent punishment over a misunderstanding of intent? if the post is so objectionable, why is it still there?  just get rid of it. that's something i definitely don't get.

maybe that's the key, though. this place and me is probably no longer a good fit. might just be better to part ways?

----------


## Technoviking

I'm going to reverse the infraction, but Fuscia you have tested the limits of what is good taste and proper on the forums many times in the past. Maybe you are right, maybe the Ubuntu Forums is not the place for you.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> I'm going to reverse the infraction, but Fuscia you have tested the limits of what is good taste and proper on the forums many times in the past. Maybe you are right, maybe the Ubuntu Forums is not the place for you.


Well put , and supported Thanks Mike

----------


## fuscia

> Fuscia you have tested the limits of what is good taste and proper on the forums many times in the past.


that's just simply not true.

----------


## matthew

> I'm going to reverse the infraction, but Fuscia you have tested the limits of what is good taste and proper on the forums many times in the past. Maybe you are right, maybe the Ubuntu Forums is not the place for you.


Yeah, although I don't like saying it, I agree.

Fuscia, you do push the limits. Often when doing so you have made me laugh, sometimes really hard. Then, other times, you have created a flurry of post reports (probably without knowing it, but nonetheless). You have a great sense of humor. It is sometimes quirky, and it is definitely unique. Great senses of humor are not always appropriate. It depends on the location in which they are displayed as to how comments will be reacted to.

----------


## fuscia

> Yeah, although I don't like saying it, I agree.
> 
> Fuscia, you do push the limits. Often when doing so you have made me laugh, sometimes really hard. Then, other times, you have created a flurry of post reports (probably without knowing it, but nonetheless). You have a great sense of humor. It is sometimes quirky, and it is definitely unique. Great senses of humor are not always appropriate. It depends on the location in which they are displayed as to how comments will be reacted to.


a _flurry_ of post reports? i had no idea. anyway, ubuntu forums has become far more conservative since i first joined. for me, it's too conservative and it's time for this poster to move on. no hard feelings and best of luck to all.

----------


## matthew

Best wishes, and my most sincere hope for good will in the future. I hope you find a place where you fit in well. You are a person of exceptional qualities that will be an asset in many ways to a better suited community.

----------

